# How to get a diagnosis



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

SO, Im convinced iv got Fibro or CFS as well as my IBS as I have a lot of the same symptoms. Im scared to mention it to my doctor in case he writes me off as a hypocondriac...... what should i do?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ask your Dr to check you for Fibro. If you are not comfortable with your Dr or somehow think he will not consider you seriously.. find another Dr.Here is some decent info about diagnosing Fibro:http://www.fmnetnews.com/basics-criteria.phpAnd here is some info about how CFS is diagnosed:http://www.immunesupport.com/chronic-fatigue-syndrome-diagnostic.htmHere is an article about the connection between IBS and Fibro (You might want to show this to your Dr)http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/fibromyalgia/a/ibsfms.htmHope this helps!


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

BQ said:


> Ask your Dr to check you for Fibro. If you are not comfortable with your Dr or somehow think he will not consider you seriously.. find another Dr.Here is some decent info about diagnosing Fibro:http://www.fmnetnews.com/basics-criteria.phpAnd here is some info about how CFS is diagnosed:http://www.immunesupport.com/chronic-fatigue-syndrome-diagnostic.htmHere is an article about the connection between IBS and Fibro (You might want to show this to your Dr)http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/fibromyalgia/a/ibsfms.htmHope this helps!


Thanks for your reply. Ill have a look at the links. Tbh i sometimes think my family/boyfriend and friends think im hipocondriac


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miss_sarah89 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Ill have a look at the links. Tbh i sometimes think my family/boyfriend and friends think im hipocondriac


just taken the new criteria test and my results were a score of 8 for the first part and 11 for the second part..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey YOU know your body like no one else. You are the expert on you. Nevermind what others think! You do what you think is best for you! Give yourself some credit and approach your Dr to ask if he'd be willing to test you for both. If he isn't willing.. you go right ahead and find some other Dr who will!


----------

